# Is It Generally Acceptable For Men To Wear Bracelets?



## bmcphx (Dec 15, 2012)

Every time I shop I am always wanting to buy cool bracelets, but always talk myself out of it thinking they are too feminine. 

I'm just curious on etiquette and others' perception of a man wearing accessories like that. I don't typically wear any jewelry, just a watch, so it is just something a little different.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Th part of your psyche that does the talking has good instincts. Gentlemen traditionally limit themselves to a watch and a discrete ring.


----------



## Olifter (Jun 9, 2012)

arkirshner said:


> Th part of your psyche that does the talking has good instincts. Gentlemen traditionally limit themselves to a watch and a discrete ring.


I have always understood that the only appropriate jewelry for a man is a wedding and a watch.
No pinky ring, bracelet, ear ring, necklace, etc.

Some would permit a class ring or military service ring, and/or a necklace with a religious medallion.


----------



## Snorkel (Nov 16, 2007)

I wear mala bead bracelets even while wearing a suit, because I like them and running the beads through my fingers helps me concentrate in long meetings. I am sure that some people look down on it, but I am comfortable with myself wearing them.

Funny story: I was working through an audit while running beads through my fingers. After it was over the auditor asked me how many hail marys I counted during the process


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Well, what do you do when your wife gives you a gold bracelet that she bought for you in Greece? At least it's relatively small and tasteful. No, I am not normally a fan of bracelets. However, I am a HUGE fan of making my wife happy. If she can put up with my constant thrifting AND two rooms of my clothing, I will proudly wear the bracelet.


----------



## emb1980 (Dec 28, 2012)

Olifter said:


> I have always understood that the only appropriate jewelry for a man is a wedding and a watch.
> No pinky ring, bracelet, ear ring, necklace, etc.
> 
> Some would permit a class ring or military service ring, and/or a necklace with a religious medallion.


I would add to that list a signet ring of familial significance.

That's about it.


----------



## emb1980 (Dec 28, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> Well, what do you do when your wife gives you a gold bracelet that she bought for you in Greece? At least it's relatively small and tasteful. No, I am not normally a fan of bracelets. However, I am a HUGE fan of making my wife happy. If she can put up with my constant thrifting AND two rooms of my clothing, I will proudly wear the bracelet.


Happy wife, happy life.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

The current #menswear bracelet thing is a trend. I know there are some members here who indulge in it, but I don't think it's generally accepted as appropriate. If you wear it in a social environment, you'll probably be alright. If you wear it in a professional or business environment, it will draw negative attention to you.


----------



## srmd22 (Jun 30, 2009)

It's perfectly appropriate, but it is also totally cheesy. I know a lot of guys that wear gold bracelets and rings, and some of my rock and roll friends wear some funky silver and turquoise stuff, as well as some weird leather stuff. For some reason, I don't mind it on the rock and rollers, it is sort of costume. But on myself (even when I used to gig, I did not go in for the bejeweled look), no way. Just pure cheese. Still, though, that is just one, well maybe thousands of men's opinion; as clearly lottsa guys do it. Not even talking about the hip hop crowd, of course.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Properly engraved bracelets are perfectly acceptable, so long as they say "Diabetic" "Epilepsy" "Blood Thinners" "Bee Sting Allergy..." and so on. Stainless steel is the usual metal. Otherwise, don't bother.


----------



## stephenkarl (Dec 21, 2011)

Don't forget cufflinks, tie tacks/clips/bars/chains, and pocket watches as acceptable jewelry for men.


----------



## StylinLa (Feb 15, 2009)

I wear more jewelry than a lot of men...mostly rings. But less so when dressed up at work.

I think bracelets cross a line for of a lot of men. On your own time, go crazy. There are a lot of nice ones. 

At work, I vote against it. To a lot of people, one of the impressions you'll create is "the guy with the bracket."


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

stephenkarl said:


> Don't forget cufflinks, tie tacks/clips/bars/chains, and pocket watches as acceptable jewelry for men.


These are accessories, not jewelry.


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

I see guys wearing bracelets while dressing "golf casual". The old magnetic bracelet for aching joints. 

I just can't bring myself to do this. Whether it be a gold bracelet with a suit or the t-ray magnetic bracelet with a cutter and buck shirt, I could never do this.


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

My bracelet says: "In case of emergency, delete my browser history."

If you are wearing properly fitted dress shirts, no one should see any reasonably sized bracelet. Go ahead and wear it.



cdavant said:


> Properly engraved bracelets are perfectly acceptable, so long as they say "Diabetic" "Epilepsy" "Blood Thinners" "Bee Sting Allergy..." and so on. Stainless steel is the usual metal. Otherwise, don't bother.


----------



## stephenkarl (Dec 21, 2011)

arkirshner said:


> These are accessories, not jewelry.


Jewelry: personal ornaments that are typically made from or contain jewels and precious metal.

Accessory: a thing which can be added to something else in order to make it more useful, versatile, or attractive.

I disagree with your partition of accessory from jewelry and the contention that the noted items are not jewelry. Jewelry is, by definition, a sub-set of accessory, and all of the items I've listed can be categorized as "personal ornaments" typically made from precious metals. ​


----------



## wrwhiteknight (Mar 20, 2012)

Although I always have been and remain an enormous fan, yellow rubber-band bracelets are notoriously out of fashion.


----------



## Will P.C. (Sep 22, 2012)

My dentist wears a pretty thick (to my standards) gold bracelet and pulls it off nicely. Many Italian men wear the gold bracelets as well.
Not my cup of tea, but some guys do a nice job of sporting it


----------



## ramizlol (Jan 16, 2013)

I would say it depends on your age and what you are wearing. If you are in your 20's than i don't see why you can't wear bracelets. I would wear a bracelet with a suit but i would rather wear it with a t-shirt.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

There are plenty of men who wear bracelets. 

People are fairly accepting these days.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

stephenkarl said:


> Jewelry: personal ornaments that are typically made from or contain jewels and precious metal.
> 
> Accessory: a thing which can be added to something else in order to make it more useful, versatile, or attractive.
> 
> I disagree with your partition of accessory from jewelry and the contention that the noted items are not jewelry. Jewelry is, by definition, a sub-set of accessory, and all of the items I've listed can be categorized as "personal ornaments" typically made from precious metals. ​


You are looking at general definitions. While all terms have a general definition, some terms, when used in a specific context, are "terms of art". The Merriam Webster definition - "term of art : a term that has a specialized meaning in a particular field or profession." In men's dress, cufflinks and the like are considered accessories, which when you think about it are things added to a cuff to keep it closed as well as more attractive, fitting your cited definition of accessory.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

arkirshner said:


> You are looking at general definitions. While all terms have a general definition, some terms, when used in a specific context, are "terms of art". The Merriam Webster definition - "term of art : a term that has a specialized meaning in a particular field or profession." In men's dress, cufflinks and the like are considered accessories, which when you think about it are things added to a cuff to keep it closed as well as more attractive, fitting your cited definition of accessory.


Pure adornment is a function, added.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

The negative connotations of bracelets far outweigh the positive - if indeed there are any positive. It's really up to you but bear in mind that a significant proportion of men will perceive you in a manner that you may not appreciate.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

bmcphx said:


> Is It Generally Acceptable For Men To Wear Bracelets?


That was your question, however it is being answered by some from the perspective of traditional well dressed gents not from the perspective of the general public.

So generally acceptable? Yes, men have worn bracelets since the time of the Greeks!

It isn't a trend at all. It is very common. I often wear my Zulu bracelet that I bought in SA. Sometimes my leather and pewter wire traditional Swedish bracelet that I bought in the 80s, also in the 80s I used to wear an American Indian bone bracelet.


----------



## Olifter (Jun 9, 2012)

```

```



stephenkarl said:


> Don't forget cufflinks, tie tacks/clips/bars/chains, and pocket watches as acceptable jewelry for men.


I thought about this as well. I am not sure where I may have read it, maybe from John Malloy, but the same people that say you should not wear a pinky ring or a bracelet say cuff links and collar pins, etc. are OK and not considered jewelry as they are not worn directly on your body and serve a functional purpose. Whereas a pinky ring or bracelet may have a purpose, but not a functional one. Whatever, I was simply trying to figure out the "rules" and the rationale behind them, if there is one.

Personally, I think people should wear whatever makes them (or their wives) happy. It is my opinion that how you dress tells people how you want to be treated, perceived and whether or not you'd like to be taken seriously. Also, you show respect for the occasion.

If I am spending money on jewelry, I want it on my wife. I, and several other like minded guys, recently persuaded a colleague who was getting married not to get a wedding ring with a row of diamonds, instead opt for a plain band. Put the diamonds on the wife.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

drlivingston said:


> Well, what do you do when your wife gives you a gold bracelet that she bought for you in Greece? At least it's relatively small and tasteful. No, I am not normally a fan of bracelets. However, I am a HUGE fan of making my wife happy. If she can put up with my constant thrifting AND two rooms of my clothing, I will proudly wear the bracelet.


My friend, you have discovered the secret to a long, healthy and happy marriage...gotta keep those priorities straight! However, beyond drlivingston's very timely and spot-on exception to the rule, men should limit their bangles to the suggested watch and a wedding band, as appropriate. Otherwise you easily run the risk of looking like one of those blinged out "playa's" from the 1960s/1970's.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Somethings just have to be worn because of the wife--like the fellow who has been wearing support panty hose ever since his wife found them in his glove compartment.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> ... However, beyond drlivingston's very timely and spot-on exception to the rule, men should limit their bangles to the suggested watch and a wedding band, as appropriate. Otherwise you easily run the risk of looking like one of those blinged out "playa's" from the 1960s/1970's.


This.

I second the other comment about a signet ring, but only if it is a family tradition (wearing a signet ring without a family tradition in the UK is definitely the mark of a bounder: not quite the same, but similar, to wearing a regimental striped tie when you're not affiliated with the regiment).


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

My inner hippie is well and truly repressed. No bracelets for me. Okay, perhaps some local craft while on a Caribbean beach - but allowances must be made for the combined effects of hot sunshine, near nudity and rum punch. In a business environment? No way.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I have received "ID" bracelets of precious metals as gifts, but already knowing who I am, I delicately asked the bestowing females, "What are 'ya, crazy?" :thumbs-up:


----------



## Chevo (Jan 3, 2013)

Interesting question... When I worked for the justice department, I noticed some of the retired guys who were now worked security wore bracelets. But, the bracelets were not made of gold or silver. Generally they were made of copper and other metals. Now, keep in mind these were old school guys.


----------



## IvanD (Jan 5, 2012)

I have 2 small gold torque bangles which I wear permanently on my right wrist.
I have had these for the last 10 years, and worn them whilst attending weddings, job interviews, work, etc., in all the time I have worn them, I have only ever had 1 comment: asking if they worked.
(The questioner mistook them for the "arthritis cure" type bracelets)
Other than that, no one has ever mentioned them, so i would say yes, it is acceptable.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

IvanD said:


> I have 2 small gold torque bangles which I wear permanently on my right wrist.
> I have had these for the last 10 years, and worn them whilst attending weddings, job interviews, work, etc., in all the time I have worn them, I have only ever had 1 comment: asking if they worked.
> (The questioner mistook them for the "arthritis cure" type bracelets)
> Other than that, no one has ever mentioned them, so i would say yes, it is acceptable.


It is far more likely that those who look down at a man wearing a bracelet simply remained silent. Compare the current thread on Windsor: knots.https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?121480-Full-Windsor-question I doubt that any of those in the thread who look down upon a man with a Windsor knot would ever say a thing should they come across a man with one. (at least not to his face)


----------



## bmcphx (Dec 15, 2012)

Most of the responses in this thread echo what I said to myself when I was looking across the room at a bracelet, which is that most will look at it in a negative way.


----------



## StylinLa (Feb 15, 2009)

bmcphx said:


> Most of the responses in this thread echo what I said to myself when I was looking across the room at a bracelet, which is that most will look at it in a negative way.


Probably true. But I don't think the reasons that a lot people do not like them are uniform. I don't think most men see them as feminine per se, just over the top blingy for the sake of bling. Flashy. Not traditonal.


----------



## bmcphx (Dec 15, 2012)

yes, what you stated is true, but I will generally accept that if the majority agrees something is negative, it's _usually_ best to stay away from that negative attention.


----------



## StylinLa (Feb 15, 2009)

bmcphx said:


> yes, what you stated is true, but I will generally accept that if the majority agrees something is negative, it's _usually_ best to stay away from that negative attention.


Sorry, yes. I like my bling too though, and when not on the job, go for it if you like them.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

alphadelta said:


> My bracelet says: "In case of emergency, delete my browser history."


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

cdavant said:


> Somethings just have to be worn because of the wife--like the fellow who has been wearing support panty hose ever since his wife found them in his glove compartment.


I just read this to my wife, and she laughed out loud!


----------



## stephenkarl (Dec 21, 2011)

arkirshner said:


> You are looking at general definitions. While all terms have a general definition, some terms, when used in a specific context, are "terms of art". The Merriam Webster definition - "term of art : a term that has a specialized meaning in a particular field or profession." In men's dress, cufflinks and the like are considered accessories, which when you think about it are things added to a cuff to keep it closed as well as more attractive, fitting your cited definition of accessory.


Whether deliberately or not, you ignore that I do not say they are not also accessories. I am saying your partition that they are only accessories and not _also_ jewelry is incorrect.

I also do not think that though common parlance is to call these items accessories that constitutes a specialized meaning within the field of men's fashion/style. Firstly, men's fashion/style is not a particular field or profession with an accepted meaning or differentiation between accessory and jewelry as you suggest. Secondly, _even if_ men's fashion is a particular field or profession with specialized definitions (different from general terms), I would still argue there is not unanimity in the differentiation between accessory and jewelry. (Tiffany's explicitly lists cufflinks as jewelry, amongst others.)


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ Tiffany is in the business of selling jewellery. If they stocked a solid gold brick studded with diamonds they would categorise it as jewellery. 

How about we call those items, which many men consider to be accessories but you prefer to describe as jewellery, 'furnishings'? Will that satisfy? :icon_smile:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

It would be ok to wear a bracelet just as long as it doesn't look too effeminate.


----------



## bmcphx (Dec 15, 2012)

How about we agree that cuff links are cuff links, and stop having a semantic argument.


----------



## Atlanta (Oct 21, 2012)

You forgot about the Sikh rings.

Otherwise, the OP's gut feel is right, it's a "subset" that can carry off bracelets and look cool - the music industry, creative professions, Mediterraneans, blacks etc - plain ol' ****** typically just looks cheesy with a bracelet. No bracelet for me in other words - I'd just look stupid, or compensating.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> You forgot about the Sikh rings.
> 
> Otherwise, the OP's gut feel is right, it's a "subset" that can carry off bracelets and look cool - the music industry, creative professions, Mediterraneans, blacks etc - plain ol' ****** typically just looks cheesy with a bracelet. No bracelet for me in other words - I'd just look stupid, or compensating.


Maybe we will be seeing a lot less plastic yellow bracelets too....


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Atlanta said:


> You forgot about the Sikh rings.
> 
> Otherwise, the OP's gut feel is right, it's a "subset" that can carry off bracelets and look cool - the music industry, creative professions, Mediterraneans, blacks etc - plain ol' ****** typically just looks cheesy with a bracelet. No bracelet for me in other words - I'd just look stupid, or compensating.


I believe I understand your point but I do not like the way you expressed it. You are conflating ethnic ancestry with certain subcultures resulting in gross stereotyping. Neither the President, or Governor Cuomo wear bracelets. The President is not a hip hop artist and the Governor is not a soldier in the Sopranos. These men, and countless others, are upper middle class Americans worthy of admiration, proof that stereotyping it is a gross error.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Shaver said:


> ^ Tiffany is in the business of selling jewellery. If they stocked a solid gold brick studded with diamonds they would categorise it as jewellery.


They actually do carry those... Not marketed to men, of course.


----------



## Atlanta (Oct 21, 2012)

arkirshner said:


> I believe I understand your point but I do not like the way you expressed it. You are conflating ethnic ancestry with certain subcultures resulting in gross stereotyping. Neither the President, or Governor Cuomo wear bracelets. The President is not a hip hop artist and the Governor is not a soldier in the Sopranos. These men, and countless others, are upper middle class Americans worthy of admiration, proof that stereotyping it is a gross error.


Please reread my post - you got it backwards. I'm talking about those who *can* carry it off and actually look cool - not saying that that's a mandatory part of anyone's outfit. Those of us not in those ethnic or professional categories where it's acceptable or even expected, will only succeed in looking cheesy. Unless you think the 70s were cool, in which case our tastes diverge so wildly that we might call it quits.

Same goes for shiny suits, exaggerated footwear, and excessively bold suit colors - the waspier you are, the less enlightened you will look dressed like that. Per definition.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Atlanta said:


> Please reread my post - you got it backwards. I'm talking about those who *can* carry it off and actually look cool - not saying that that's a mandatory part of anyone's outfit. Those of us not in those ethnic or professional categories where it's acceptable or even expected, will only succeed in looking cheesy. Unless you think the 70s were cool, in which case our tastes diverge so wildly that we might call it quits.
> 
> Same goes for shiny suits, exaggerated footwear, and excessively bold suit colors - the waspier you are, the less enlightened you will look dressed like that. Per definition.


I read your post. You list 4 subsets that you say can carry off bracelets; " music industry, creative professions, Mediterraneans, and blacks." You did not say "some in the music industry", "some in creative professions", "some Mediterraneans", or "some blacks". This, if you didn't know it, is stereotyping at its worst. Talking about any group as if it were a monolith is just ignorant. It would be wrong to say "the residents of Douglas Ga. are ignorant " as if all residents of Douglas are the same. On the other hand, "at least one resident of Douglas is ignorant," might be another story.


----------



## Atlanta (Oct 21, 2012)

arkirshner said:


> I read your post. You list 4 subsets that you say can carry off bracelets; " music industry, creative professions, Mediterraneans, and blacks." You did not say "some in the music industry", "some in creative professions", "some Mediterraneans", or "some blacks". This, if you didn't know it, is stereotyping at its worst. Talking about any group as if it were a monolith is just ignorant. It would be wrong to say "the residents of Douglas Ga. are ignorant " as if all residents of Douglas are the same. On the other hand, "at least one resident of Douglas is ignorant," might be another story.


Cute - if you want to resort to ad hominems, go ahead, that need speaks more about you than me. The adult readers of this fine site will understand what I mean without the need to resort to statistical percentage references.

The OPs point was around the acceptance of a particular accessory and I provided a point of reference that is generally accepted. If you fail to recognize that dress advice applies differently based on factors such as complexion, hair and eye color (and the obvious race, gender, age, profession etc factors) then you have much to learn before attempting to teach us anything.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Not generally accepted in banking, law, accounting, engineering, at least among the white shoe larger institutions in ATL. Can't speak for Douglasville.


----------



## StylinLa (Feb 15, 2009)

Atlanta said:


> You forgot about the Sikh rings.
> 
> Otherwise, the OP's gut feel is right, it's a "subset" that can carry off bracelets and look cool - the music industry, creative professions, Mediterraneans, blacks etc -.


Along with Mediterraneans and blacks, who is covered by "etc"?


----------



## Atlanta (Oct 21, 2012)

StylinLa said:


> Along with Mediterraneans and blacks, who is covered by "etc"?


The moronic and intentional misreads of my post are disconcerting.

Just as an FYI, my marriage would not have been possible under the Jim Crow laws, and both my children are mixed race - so, stick a sock in it, you PC nitwits.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> The moronic and intentional misreads of my post are disconcerting.
> 
> Just as an FYI, my marriage would not have been possible under the Jim Crow laws, and both my children are mixed race - so, stick a sock in it, you PC nitwits.


FWIW, I agree that there are racial and ethnic differences in what is considered socially acceptable for garments and jewelry. Deciphering those differences can be a bit contentious.


----------



## Atlanta (Oct 21, 2012)

JBierly said:


> FWIW, I agree that there are racial and ethnic differences in what is considered socially acceptable for garments and jewelry. Deciphering those differences can be a bit contentious.


Jbierly - amen to that - I think too many (not just on this board) are so blinkered by what is considered PC, that they have forgotten reality. If I, a white male in his 40s, were to dress as some of my black friends, say in an electric blue zoot suit with a matching hat, it just wouldn't work. If you're black, the same outfit looks cool, a bit crowding the limit perhaps, and certainly not corporate America, but still cool. I would just look daft in the same outfit.

Note that Andy makes color recommendations around what works for you - based on skin, hair, and eye color - what do you think that means? Don't be naive.


----------



## Atlanta (Oct 21, 2012)

Mike Petrik said:


> Not generally accepted in banking, law, accounting, engineering, at least among the white shoe larger institutions in ATL. Can't speak for Douglasville.


There are no white shoe institutions in Atlanta - I went to Yale, I know the term.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Atlanta said:


> Cute - if you want to resort to ad hominems, go ahead, that need speaks more about you than me. The adult readers of this fine site will understand what I mean without the need to resort to statistical percentage references.
> 
> The OPs point was around the acceptance of a particular accessory and I provided a point of reference that is generally accepted. If you fail to recognize that dress advice applies differently based on factors such as complexion, hair and eye color (and the obvious race, gender, age, profession etc factors) then you have much to learn before attempting to teach us anything.


I have been here 7 years while you, at the time of the above post, have been here for 7 posts.

Of course advice depends on complexion, hair and eye color. For example, if you read older threads you will find specifics about how one's complexion determines which shade of white shirt is most flattering to a man's face. It important to note in discussions about complexion being a factor in a man's choice of the shade of his white shirts it is only the shade. It is a given that men of all races and ethnicity will choose a white over a black shirt with his suit. In short, the traditions and customs of Anglo-American men's dress have nothing to do with race or ethnicity e.g. men of all races and ethnicity wear white shirts with dinner jackets and dark suits to funerals.

What you will not find is race or ethnicity as factors in clothing selection. We have black, white, brown, yellow and bi racial members. We have members all over the world, all manner of ethnicity. In short, the traditions and customs of Anglo-American men's dress have nothing to do with race or ethnicity e.g. men of all races and ethnicity wear dark suits to funerals.

Specifically addressing bracelets, men who generally follow the customs of traditional Anglo-American men's dress do not wear bracelets.* It matters not if he is White of Black, Mediterranean or Nordic. This was the point of my first response to your first bracelet post. The President and Gov. Cuomo follow the customs of classic Anglo-American dress, they do not wear bracelets, race and ethnicity have nothing to do with it.

Yes, I have much to learn but then so do you. You might start by looking at how you stereotype race and ethnicity.

Yes, some relatively traditional men wear bracelets, but they do so only when the occasion and the company they are with allow for it. The most important principle being that one's dress be appropriate for the occasion.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> You forgot about the Sikh rings.
> 
> Otherwise, the OP's gut feel is right, it's a "subset" that can carry off bracelets and look cool - the music industry, creative professions, Mediterraneans, blacks etc - plain ol' ****** typically just looks cheesy with a bracelet. No bracelet for me in other words - I'd just look stupid, or compensating.


Wow, what a disturbing post.


----------



## DMB (Jan 2, 2013)

What are we talking about again? Oh yea ... guys wearing bracelets. I'm old enough and lived life enough not to judge somebody or make preconceived notions about somebody based on what they wear, whether it be a bracelet, earring, or big obnoxious watch. As long as they don't smell bad and can behave like a gentleman, I'm good with it. If you have the confidence to pull off jewelry then what does it matter what I think. Besides, one's geographical location often determines how acceptable or ridiculous their wardrobe is.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Atlanta said:


> The moronic and intentional misreads of my post are disconcerting.


No one is intentionally misreading your posts. If they are misread it may be the fault of the writer.



Atlanta said:


> Just as an FYI, my marriage would not have been possible under the Jim Crow laws, and both my children are mixed race - so, stick a sock in it, you PC nitwits.


This is not about PC. You can rant all you want about hip hop , mafia or any subculture; the way they dress on this and the Trad forum, anything else about the sub culture on the Interchange forum. Just don't conflate a race or ethnicity with a subculture. Surely at Yale you learned about Venn diagrams.



Atlanta said:


> Jbierly - amen to that - I think too many (not just on this board) are so blinkered by what is considered PC, that they have forgotten reality. If I, a white male in his 40s, were to dress as some of my black friends, say in an electric blue zoot suit with a matching hat, it just wouldn't work. If you're black, the same outfit looks cool, a bit crowding the limit perhaps, and certainly not corporate America, but still cool. I would just look daft in the same outfit.


The problem it seems is that you have not been here long enough, or have not read enough old threads, to understand the context/ subculture that this forum is. This site is predominantly about classic men's clothing. If you think black men, look "cool" in a zoot suit that's your opinion and you have a right to it. I think it fair to say that here a zoot suit is simply costume, historical and/or retro, but today, like the frock coat, just costume. Yes, you would look ridiculous in a zoot suit but so would the President. To call a man, any man in a ridiculous zoot suit, "cool" is the most politically correct thing in this thread. [/QUOTE]



Atlanta said:


> Note that Andy makes color recommendations around what works for you - based on skin, hair, and eye color - what do you think that means? Don't be naive.


 Once a man finds his best colors it does not mean that the "rules" of classic men's dress goes out the window. One man may look better in earth tones, another in cool tones but both , if they are professionals, wear jackets and ties to work. One may wear a brown jacket, the other navy, just variations of the same tradition. The point is that classic men's dress is race and ethnic neutral.


----------



## bmcphx (Dec 15, 2012)

arkirshner said:


> I read your post. You list 4 subsets that you say can carry off bracelets; " music industry, creative professions, Mediterraneans, and blacks." You did not say "some in the music industry", "some in creative professions", "some Mediterraneans", or "some blacks". This, if you didn't know it, is stereotyping at its worst. Talking about any group as if it were a monolith is just ignorant. It would be wrong to say "the residents of Douglas Ga. are ignorant " as if all residents of Douglas are the same. On the other hand, "at least one resident of Douglas is ignorant," might be another story.


Dude, you need to lighten up, seriously. I don't think he was being racist or stereotyping, but even if he is, who cares? It's the Internet, you're just one click away from not reading it.


----------



## bmcphx (Dec 15, 2012)

Btw, there have been quite a few mentions of yellow rubber bracelets in this thread, which are like cock rings for your arms and thus you_ will_ look like a dick if you wear one.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

bmcphx said:


> Dude, you need to lighten up, seriously. I don't think he was being racist or stereotyping, but even if he is, who cares? It's the Internet, you're just one click away from not reading it.


First, no one has called anyone a racist.

Second, if "black" and "Mediterranean", in the context in which they were used, are not stereotyping, what is?

Yes, I do care when people are stereotyped, so should you.

Yes, it is the internet and it is easy not to respond, but why should apathy be preferable to responding to stereotyping?

The first definition of dude in the Urban Dictionary is:	"A word that americans [sic] use to address each other. Particularly stoners, surfers and skaters." Please don't call me "dude" again.


----------



## bmcphx (Dec 15, 2012)

People like you are annoying. 

But, meh, it's the Internet, so I don't really take it seriously enough to be bothered by it. 

FWIW, your defensiveness is a bit asinine, dude.


----------



## Chevo (Jan 3, 2013)

arkirshner said:


> I have been here 7 years while you, at the time of the above post, have been here for 7 posts.
> 
> Of course advice depends on complexion, hair and eye color. For example, if you read older threads you will find specifics about how one's complexion determines which shade of white shirt is most flattering to a man's face. It important to note in discussions about complexion being a factor in a man's choice of the shade of his white shirts it is only the shade. It is a given that men of all races and ethnicity will choose a white over a black shirt with his suit. In short, the traditions and customs of Anglo-American men's dress have nothing to do with race or ethnicity e.g. men of all races and ethnicity wear white shirts with dinner jackets and dark suits to funerals.
> 
> ...


Good post. As a person dedicated to cultural studies, I must add that some people have a difficult time dealing with cultural norms. Yes, some cultures find jewelry suitable that others might not. As a matter of fact, some cultures might find jewelry effeminate. I suppose it depends where a man draws the line on their masculinity. As I mentioned earlier, I worked with some manly men in the Justice Department that wore bracelets. I would never in my life have told them they were out of place for wearing such an item - I believe I would have gotten my arse kicked for making such a claim.


----------



## stephenkarl (Dec 21, 2011)

arkirshner said:


> First, no one has called anyone a racist.
> 
> Second, if "black" and "Mediterranean", in the context in which they were used, are not stereotyping, what is?
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

bmcphx said:


> People like you are annoying.
> 
> But, meh, it's the Internet, so I don't really take it seriously enough to be bothered by it.
> 
> ...


Lets see, I don't know you from Lance Armstrong, but you chose to address me out of the blue with "Dude, you need to lighten up, seriously." I responded and asked you not to call me dude. So of course you did just that. Who is trying to annoy who?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> Jbierly - amen to that - I think too many (not just on this board) are so blinkered by what is considered PC, that they have forgotten reality. If I, a white male in his 40s, were to dress as some of my black friends, say in an electric blue zoot suit with a matching hat, it just wouldn't work. If you're black, the same outfit looks cool, a bit crowding the limit perhaps, and certainly not corporate America, but still cool. I would just look daft in the same outfit.
> 
> Note that Andy makes color recommendations around what works for you - based on skin, hair, and eye color - what do you think that means? Don't be naive.


The notion that a black man looks cool in an electric blue zoot suit whereas a white man does not (as per your post #55) is rather odd. Would you mind expanding upon this?


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Shaver said:


> The notion that a black man looks cool in an electric blue zoot suit whereas a white man does not (as per your post #55) is rather odd. Would you mind expanding upon this?


Cultural context? It would be a completely different kind of statement with a white guy. Or?

Perhaps it would work out to the person looking like Dick Tracy, or gangster from that series, with a too large suit


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

bmcphx said:


> People like you are annoying.
> 
> But, meh, it's the Internet, so I don't really take it seriously enough to be bothered by it.
> 
> FWIW, your defensiveness is a bit asinine, dude.


What's the over under? 35 posts? 40?


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Shaver said:


> The notion that a black man looks cool in an electric blue zoot suit whereas a white man does not (as per your post #55) is rather odd. Would you mind expanding upon this?


Why am I reminded of the fable of the scorpion and the frog?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Goodness knows, I believe that we have given the OP enough feedback on this contentious topic. I wish that a compassionate moderator would close this thread to further misery.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ That would mean I don't get to find out about the electric blue zoot suit. Awwww....


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Shaver said:


> ^ That would mean I don't get to find out about the electric blue zoot suit. Awwww....


Sorry, dude.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> Sorry, dude.


Aw bro' it would be, like, well rad if I could y'know, like, cop the skinny. FML.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

bmcphx said:


> How about we agree that cuff links are cuff links, and stop having a semantic argument.


Can they be gold cuff links?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

bmcphx said:


> Btw, there have been quite a few mentions of yellow rubber bracelets in this thread, which are like cock rings for your arms and thus you_ will_ look like a dick if you wear one.


What do they look like?


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Atlanta said:


> There are no white shoe institutions in Atlanta - I went to Yale, I know the term.


There are more white shoe institutions in Douglasville than there are in New Haven.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

arkirshner said:


> ....
> Yes, I do care when people are stereotyped, so should you.
> 
> Yes, it is the internet and it is easy not to respond, but why should apathy be preferable to responding to stereotyping?


Hear, hear.


----------



## Atlanta (Oct 21, 2012)

Mike Petrik said:


> There are more white shoe institutions in Douglasville than there are in New Haven.


Mike - can't help yourself with the underhanded comments, can you? New Haven is nothing other than Yale - white shoe firms are Yankee firms up in the Northeast.

Glad to sort out your misunderstanding.


----------



## Atlanta (Oct 21, 2012)

arkirshner said:


> I have been here 7 years while you, at the time of the above post, have been here for 7 posts.
> 
> Of course advice depends on complexion, hair and eye color. For example, if you read older threads you will find specifics about how one's complexion determines which shade of white shirt is most flattering to a man's face. It important to note in discussions about complexion being a factor in a man's choice of the shade of his white shirts it is only the shade. It is a given that men of all races and ethnicity will choose a white over a black shirt with his suit. In short, the traditions and customs of Anglo-American men's dress have nothing to do with race or ethnicity e.g. men of all races and ethnicity wear white shirts with dinner jackets and dark suits to funerals.
> 
> ...


Quantity clearly does not translate into quality.

What works for one and looks dumb on another depends on many factors - if you refuse to recognize this, well, that's up to you dude.

The OP wanted an assessment, it has been provided.

Try to stay on topic next time - let's not wait another 7 years to figure that out.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Atlanta said:


> Mike - can't help yourself with the underhanded comments, can you? New Haven is nothing other than Yale - white shoe firms are Yankee firms up in the Northeast.
> 
> Glad to sort out your misunderstanding.


Fair enough. While I don't agree with your rather cramped understanding of white shoe, I can see how my original post might have come across as a cheap shot, and for that I apologize. That said, I suggest that you reflect more deeply on your behavior on this thread, *dude*. You are new to this forum and behaving boorishly.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_shoe_firm


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

FWIW, I share Mike's slightly broader understanding of "white shoe" firms. I went to law school in Washington, D.C., and (at least 15 years ago, when I was there) any large firm with a corporate client base and a relatively traditional structure was apt to be called "white shoe," including firms based on the west coast, Chicago, or even Atlanta, Dallas, and/or Miami. Every once in a while, someone would use it to also comment on or imply something about the historical ethnic makeup of the firm, but that was rare. And essentially nonsensical, since all large law firms now contain a wide range of ethnic backgrounds. Any large firms that want to do work for commercial or investment banks had better not have any kind of policy or preference against blacks or hispanic, much less against white ethnic or cultural groups such as jews or Catholic Italians or Germans. The latter would, frankly, be risible, and either would be disqualification from the very kind of work that white shoe firms depend upon for their existence. 

If the phrase "white shoe firm" is to have any present-tense use in this millenium, it simply cannot be a reference to some kind of large, ethnically homogenous organization, since those don't exist.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

The boorish treatment of arkirshner in this thread is symptomatic of why I post here less often. The knowledgeable are torn down by a sea of mediocrity; as demonstrated also by the what are you wearing thread (fashion forum, not trad).

I guess the problem with the fora of the interwebz is there are no admission standards! And no opportunity to blackball.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Atlanta said:


> Quantity clearly does not translate into quality.
> 
> What works for one and looks dumb on another depends on many factors - if you refuse to recognize this, well, that's up to you dude.


Where did I refuse to recognize this? If you want to beat a straw man leave me out of it. If you want to argue with me for the sake of arguing at least start with something I actually said.



Atlanta said:


> Try to stay on topic next time - let's not wait another 7 years to figure that out.


Perhaps you talk to your children this way. For their sake I hope they find it endearing.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Shaver said:


> ^ That would mean I don't get to find out about the electric blue zoot suit. Awwww....


It was a 1930's New York (Harlem) jazz age thing:

This is a good idea for a new thread. I'll explain zoot suits if you'll help me understand the meaning of "teddy boys" and "suedeheads".



Shaver said:


> Aw bro' it would be, like, well rad if I could y'know, like, cop the skinny. FML.


As the Doctor said to Rose in "Tooth and Claw", "No, don't do that." :tongue2:


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Balfour said:


> The boorish treatment of arkirshner in this thread is symptomatic of why I post here less often. The knowledgeable are torn down by a sea of mediocrity; as demonstrated also by the what are you wearing thread (fashion forum, not trad).
> 
> I guess the problem with the fora of the interwebz is there are no admission standards! And no opportunity to blackball.


Mr Balfour,

The blackball does exist. Members can be and have been banned for boorish behavior.

I spend my time here because I find that other forum a bit less civilized than I'd like. I think it stays that way because new members who don't understand and adapt to our culture don't seem to last long.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Atlanta, your original point may have some validity (at least in our common metropolitan area, _successful _african-american men are often granted a little more latitude in their dress than white men - more dandy points to spent, if you will), but your tone is making it difficult for many here to take your comments seriously.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Acme said:


> It was a 1930's New York (Harlem) jazz age thing:
> 
> This is a good idea for a new thread. I'll explain zoot suits if you'll help me understand the meaning of "teddy boys" and "suedeheads".


I think the meandering of the thread has led to a measure of confusion - I am familiar with the Zoot suit but it is the comment, by another member, that an electric blue version of such an outfit is suitable for the 'black man' but not 'ol' ******' which remains a mysterious proposition..........



Acme said:


> As the Doctor said to Rose in "Tooth and Claw", "No, don't do that." :tongue2:


Doctor Who is my secret shame. I shall pretend that I do not grasp your reference. Moving swiftly on........ :redface:


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Acme said:


> Mr Balfour,
> 
> The blackball does exist. Members can be and have been banned for boorish behavior.
> 
> I spend my time here because I find that other forum a bit less civilized than I'd like. I think it stays that way because new members who don't understand and adapt to our culture don't seem to last long.


True enough! But sometimes a little too much elastic is given to people, or should I say "dudes".


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Balfour said:


> The boorish treatment of arkirshner in this thread is symptomatic of why I post here less often. The knowledgeable are torn down by a sea of mediocrity; as demonstrated also by the what are you wearing thread (fashion forum, not trad).
> 
> I guess the problem with the fora of the interwebz is there are no admission standards! And no opportunity to blackball.


I'm sorry you feel this way and hope you reconsider your self-imposed semi-exile.

Although I suspect arkirshner can fight for himself, I'm frankly a little surprised that a moderator has not stepped in to keep the discourse civil.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Although I suspect arkirshner can fight for himself, I'm frankly a little surprised that a moderator has not stepped in to keep the discourse civil.


Perhaps they are waiting for a direct vulgar ad hominem. Thank you for your confidence. I may be getting old but if someone puts his head in my mouth I can still bite.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

arkirshner said:


> Perhaps they are waiting for a direct vulgar ad hominem. Thank you for your confidence. I may be getting old but if someone puts his head in my mouth I can still bite.


There you go! Keep fighting the good fight.


----------



## bmcphx (Dec 15, 2012)

This thread has convinced me of one thing; I'm rather unlikely to post on this forum again, since the level of sensitivity is much higher that I am willing to deal with. Life is no fun if you go around being angry at everyone who says things you don't agree with. I don't agree with the PC, overly sensitive, bullshit, so I'm just not going to post. 

You people are ninnies.


----------



## Bernie Zack (Feb 10, 2010)

srmd22 said:


> It's perfectly appropriate, but it is also totally cheesy. I know a lot of guys that wear gold bracelets and rings, and some of my rock and roll friends wear some funky silver and turquoise stuff, as well as some weird leather stuff. For some reason, I don't mind it on the rock and rollers, it is sort of costume. But on myself (even when I used to gig, I did not go in for the bejeweled look), no way. Just pure cheese. Still, though, that is just one, well maybe thousands of men's opinion; as clearly lottsa guys do it. Not even talking about the hip hop crowd, of course.


While I am not a big fan of cuff bracelets as part of business attire, I have, on occasion, worn silver and turquoise with business casual. Love it in a casual setting, however. I think you will find it more generally acceptable in the desert southwest, where I frequently see bolo ties, cuff bracelets, and cowboy boots in the courthouse. Then again, anything goes in Vegas! It can look pretty good, however, if done properly. Most guys can't pull it off, myself included.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

bmcphx said:


> This thread has convinced me of one thing; I'*m rather unlikely to post on this forum again*, since the level of sensitivity is much higher that I am willing to deal with. Life is no fun if you go around being angry at everyone who says things you don't agree with. I don't agree with the PC, overly sensitive, bullshit, so I'm just not going to post.
> 
> You people are ninnies.


From what I've seen, no great loss.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

bmcphx said:


> This thread has convinced me of one thing; I'm rather unlikely to post on this forum again, since the level of sensitivity is much higher that I am willing to deal with. Life is no fun if you go around being angry at everyone who says things you don't agree with. I don't agree with the PC, overly sensitive, bullshit, so I'm just not going to post.
> 
> You people are ninnies.


Sir, we are not ninnies, we are gentlemen. We aspire to a certain level of civility in our discourse that is more in-line with real-world, face to face discussions than the average behavior exhibited in cyber-space fora where everyone can hide behind a nom-de-guerre. As evidenced by the fact that we have a no-cursing rule here, which apparently you missed.

Some have a taste for sites like 4Chan, you're welcome to your preferences. As we are to ours. I wish you luck in your search for a clothing forum more to your tastes.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

bmcphx said:


> This thread has convinced me of one thing; I'm rather unlikely to post on this forum again, since the level of sensitivity is much higher that I am willing to deal with. Life is no fun if you go around being angry at everyone who says things you don't agree with. I don't agree with the PC, overly sensitive, bullshit, so I'm just not going to post.
> 
> You people are ninnies.


If you can't be civil, no one will miss you.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

bmcphx said:


> like cock rings for your arms


  Oh, my! 









No, I don't think so!


----------



## bjornkarger (Oct 8, 2012)

I've often wondered why a wrist-bracelet keychain-design has never caught on -- eliminates the pocket bulge plus keeps them handy...


----------



## Sgpearl (Dec 11, 2012)

In response to the OP, my advice is to wear what you like and what you feel comfortable wearing. And as drlivingston noted, sometimes you have to stretch a little for the people in your life. Right now I'm wearing a red and white string around my right wrist that I am quite certain most here would not wear. My daughter gave it to me, and like it. I really don't care if someone else does not like or thinks it is inappropriate. I'm a lawyer, in California, and I meet with clients (other lawyers) and wear a suit to work most days. And for the last couple of weeks, I've also worn a red and white string.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

There you go.

Keeping in mind the varying levels of formality for different environments, regions, etc. etc.


----------



## Seth22 (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes, I think it is acceptable to wear a bracelet. I wouldn't do it in a professional business setting though.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

cdavant said:


> Properly engraved bracelets are perfectly acceptable, so long as they say "Diabetic" "Epilepsy" "Blood Thinners" "Bee Sting Allergy..." and so on. Stainless steel is the usual metal. Otherwise, don't bother.[
> 
> I always look forward to your witty posts. With threads like this one, your posts are often the only one's worth reading.


----------



## Atlanta (Oct 21, 2012)

bmcphx said:


> This thread has convinced me of one thing; I'm rather unlikely to post on this forum again, since the level of sensitivity is much higher that I am willing to deal with. Life is no fun if you go around being angry at everyone who says things you don't agree with. I don't agree with the PC, overly sensitive, bullshit, so I'm just not going to post.
> 
> You people are ninnies.


bmcphx: yep, people here certainly go far out of their way to misconstrue and find offense where none exists - puzzling.

I think you were able to read my message without issues. Glad to see that.

BTW, at the black church where I volunteer (I tutor black HS kids - work on their SAT and general uni prep) they dress with flair. Electric blue zoot suits, big fedoras, black and white spats, red suits etc - a striking scene. Looks cool to me - in that Sunday-go-to-meet context - but clearly not acceptable to some of the folks on this board.... And as I said earlier, there's no way I could get away with being dressed like that.

For the Venn diagram dude - nobody questions the core circle of common features: white shirt, dark blue suit, park avenue shoes etc (uh oh, wonder if I have to explain etc) anyone can wear that and look sharp. The challenges lie in the circles that move outside the core - bracelets, stronger colors, trendier cuts, zoot suits etc these progressively fall in those outer regions, some being extremely narrow in range of who can wear them well.

if anyone has a hard time dealing with these facts, then I can only suggest you broaden your cultural experience.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I want to wear a bracelet and a cape with a notch-lapel tuxedo...


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> bmcphx: yep, people here certainly go far out of their way to misconstrue and find offense where none exists - puzzling.
> 
> I think you were able to read my message without issues. Glad to see that.
> 
> ...


I think I have a fairly broad cultural experience - and I certainly have had a fairly intimate experience with Black culture particularly as a teenager and as a young adult. Accordingly my anecdotal experience has been that "some" black people definitely feel comfortable wearing certain types of clothing and jewelry that "most" white people would not feel comfortable wearing. I don't have a hard time dealing with that fact. I also understand that this is an Anglo-American clothing forum. The members here are not particularly interested in stronger colors, trendier cuts, zoot suits, etc... by in large they are interested in what ol' ****** is interested in wearing (particularly in the Trad Forum!).

Cheers!

Jack


----------



## g3dahl (Aug 26, 2011)

drlivingston said:


> I want to wear a bracelet and a cape with a notch-lapel tuxedo...


And Weejuns, right? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Mike Petrik said:


> Fair enough. While I don't agree with your rather cramped understanding of white shoe....
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_shoe_firm


I find that a rather forgiving definition, at least with regard to consulting firms. If there is such a thing as a white shoe consulting firm then McKinsey would be the only member of that group.



bmcphx said:


> You people are ninnies.


but only occasionally...



Bernie Zack said:


> While I am not a big fan of cuff bracelets as part of business attire, I have, on occasion, worn silver and turquoise with business casual. Love it in a casual setting, however. I think you will find it more generally acceptable in the desert southwest, where I frequently see bolo ties, cuff bracelets, and cowboy boots in the courthouse.


That I can understand, though the less open minded of us (such as myself {_and who should be ignored in this matter_}) might be wary of one wearing such accessories, particularly if said gentlemen sports an excess of pomade, or Brylcreem, as it were.



Bernie Zack said:


> Then again, anything goes in Vegas!


I wouldn't think _anyone_ should go to Vegas, unless they are a forensic auditor on a business trip, or, at least, looking for business.



Bernie Zack said:


> *It can look pretty good*, however, if done properly.


I believe the best one can hope for here is 'acceptable', unless you are quite 'hip'.



Sgpearl said:


> In response to the OP, my advice is to wear what you like and what you feel comfortable wearing. And as drlivingston noted, sometimes you have to stretch a little for the people in your life. Right now I'm wearing a red and white string around my right wrist that I am quite certain most here would not wear. My daughter gave it to me, and like it. I really don't care if someone else does not like or thinks it is inappropriate. I'm a lawyer, in California, and I meet with clients (other lawyers) and wear a suit to work most days. *And for the last couple of weeks, I've also worn a red and white string...*


which surely qualifies you as 'hip'; certainly a hip parent. Good advice, accepting the following caveat...



Seth22 said:


> Yes, I think it is acceptable to wear a bracelet. I wouldn't do it in a professional business setting though.


It does seem unlikely to score you any additional Karma or respect, and may lose you some points in the latter category in certain situations.



Atlanta said:


> bmcphx: yep, people here certainly go far out of their way to misconstrue and find offense where none exists - puzzling.
> 
> I think you were able to read my message without issues. Glad to see that.
> 
> ...


I think we're suggesting that given there still exists discrimination in some places with regards to such sartorial flair and that attending some professional events so dressed could impact their success there that caution is warranted, just as the reverse is also true (say a West Coast ad agency, etc.).



drlivingston said:


> I want to wear a bracelet and a cape with a notch-lapel tuxedo...


Most of us had assumed that you already do.

:thumbs-up: :icon_smile:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

https://implicit.harvard.edu/implicit/Study?tid=-1

Those who believe that black people have greater latitude for wearing flamboyant clothing than white people may wish to risk taking the test, as linked above.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

bjornkarger said:


> I've often wondered why a wrist-bracelet keychain-design has never caught on -- eliminates the pocket bulge plus keeps them handy...


That might work but it might get caught onto something.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Shaver said:


> https://implicit.harvard.edu/implicit/Study?tid=-1
> 
> Those who believe that black people have greater latitude for wearing flamboyant clothing than white people may wish to risk taking the test, as linked above.


Link doesn't work, says study timed out. Care to share the contents?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

CuffDaddy said:


> Link doesn't work, says study timed out. Care to share the contents?


My apologies. Try this link, choosing the option 'race IAT' https://implicit.harvard.edu/implicit/demo/selectatest.html

It is an on-line assessment to measure 'implicit social cognition - thoughts and feelings outside of conscious awareness and control'.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Interesting. The final results clustered all of mine in the middle, but they were in some order (whites, which is the group I would identify as being in, were _not_ on the top). Seems like a pretty dubious methodology.


----------



## srmd22 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hmmm... does my ankle bracelet count? It has an electronic signal. Where does this fit in the venn diagram?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

g3dahl said:


> And Weejuns, right? :icon_smile_big:


LMAO :biggrin2:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

CuffDaddy said:


> Interesting. The final results clustered all of mine in the middle, but they were in some order (whites, which is the group I would identify as being in, were _not_ on the top). Seems like a pretty dubious methodology.


Perhaps. Just a bunch of bleeding chancers those professors at Harvard, eh? :icon_smile_wink:

More seriously, whilst the methodology indeed has limitations and there have been criticisms of its value as a diagnostic tool. Still the results are harvested not from the numerical error of response but from the cumulative level of delay in response, which if exhibiting variance between the data sets can be indicative of cognitive dissonance. It is an difficult proposition to measure and is in practice much more revealing to those who believe themselves to be the very model of a 'right-on' multi-culturalist but whose views can actually be informed by inverted prejudices (cf. white guilt).


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Lots of bad studies have come from lots of fine institutions. As I said, the methodology seems dubious to me. I found it tiresome just to have to keep remembering what group I was supposed to be associating positive words with. Once I started mumbling to myself that I was supposed to be "looking for" X or Y group, I got faster, and stopped making mistakes.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I believe that the tool is designed to tolerate this effect and data is balanced to compensate for indications of acclimatisation to the procedure. The tiresomeness of repetition is intrinsic to the harvesting of subconscious response.

Anyway it's not my test so I don't really mind if you despise it. :icon_smile:


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Wow! Five pages of responses in four days--heavy traffic for here.

As you can see, most of the members here are fairly conservative and would discourage bracelets on men.

I don't know that that means they are not "generally acceptable", but it does mean that you will likely get a negative response from at least a segment of society.

I wear a gold bracelet that I think would be called a curb link that my wife gave me. I like it and I pretty much wear it all the time, but not in front of a jury; I don't know if it would turn people off, but I'd just as soon avoid the risk.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

CuffDaddy said:


> Lots of bad studies have come from lots of fine institutions. As I said, the methodology seems dubious to me.


In academia, the coin of the realm is "published articles in peer-reviewed journals". Hence the explosion of "peer-reviewed" journals and the dubious content to fill them.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Much ado about nothing. If you don't like them, don't wear them. I wouldn't wear them with a suit as I consider it just another nuisance with shirt cuffs.

But then, I wonder if the discriminating members here would make exceptions for cause bracelets? Stephen Colbert has been wearing the WristStrong bracelet for I don't know how long now and sales of them (which go to the Yellow Ribbon Fund) have helped returning servicemen and servicewomen. Honestly... I don't mind that. Call me crass or unsophisticated if you like, but maybe we _shouldn't_ drop our monocles over stuff like that?


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Jovan said:


> Much ado about nothing. If you don't like them, don't wear them. I wouldn't wear them with a suit as I consider it just another nuisance with shirt cuffs.
> 
> But then, I wonder if the discriminating members here would make exceptions for cause bracelets? Stephen Colbert has been wearing the WristStrong bracelet for I don't know how long now and sales of them (which go to the Yellow Ribbon Fund) have helped returning servicemen and servicewomen. Honestly... I don't mind that. Call me crass or unsophisticated if you like, but maybe we _shouldn't_ drop our monocles over stuff like that?


I agree. I think it is the jewelry/bling factor that many find objectionable.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Those nautical knot bracelets that are popular now don't have much bling factor. But those I would only wear with a polo or rolled sleeve shirt anyway.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Shaver said:


> Anyway it's not my test so I don't really mind if you despise it. :icon_smile:


My reaction does not come close to "despise." I'm just unpersuaded, at least for now.

That's mostly because the test design concept doesn't seem very sensible to me. But I will admit that my incredulity was heightened when I learned that I thought more highly of (albiet by a small margin) hispanics than any other groups.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

bjornkarger said:


> I've often wondered why a wrist-bracelet keychain-design has never caught on -- eliminates the pocket bulge plus keeps them handy...


But wouldn't it be too close to the batman belt?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Sign me up for a Batman utility belt. I'd wear those Armani power suits every day if I could have access to his toys.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

CuffDaddy said:


> My reaction does not come close to "despise." I'm just unpersuaded, at least for now.
> 
> That's mostly because the test design concept doesn't seem very sensible to me. But I will admit that my incredulity was heightened when I learned that I thought more highly of (albiet by a small margin) hispanics than any other groups.


I thought it to be a rather promising method, immediacy and viability as an unsupervised on-line assessment being rather integral to the accumulation of data.

But allow me to ask, just for conversation's sake - I promise I won't nit-pick your answer - how you would you go about such a test?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Shaver said:


> ....how you would you go about such a test?


First, I would determine what the test was supposed to unveil about the participant based upon my own world view and prejudices. Then, I would reverse engineer the test so that my hypothesis is prooved!!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ That's known as Framing and Confirmation Bias, Woulda and certainly not uncommon.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Exactly; but the best part is when why peers, all of whom belong to the same cloister as myself, deem the work, methodology and conclusions beyond reproach!!


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Shaver said:


> But allow me to ask, just for conversation's sake - I promise I won't nit-pick your answer - how you would you go about such a test?


Devising tests to peer into the subconscious is pretty difficult. I'm surely not qualified to do so.

But my mind is drawn to the classic riddle about the doctor operating on a son who has been involved in an accident that killed his father. For those whose image of a doctor is unshakeably male, the answer that the doctor is the son's _mother_ is very difficult to come up with. That seems better to me than a reflex test where the task at hand is poorly explained and easily forgotten mid-task.


----------



## Rick Blaine (Aug 26, 2012)

I wear this but only because it matches the metal on my belt buckle.

https://img0033.popscreencdn.com/13...ather-stud-wristband-watch-cuff-bracelet-.jpg

Goes well with a dark suit. Your peers tremble at your dark powers and stay out of your way.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Rick Blaine said:


> I wear this but only because it matches the metal on my belt buckle.
> 
> https://img0033.popscreencdn.com/13...ather-stud-wristband-watch-cuff-bracelet-.jpg
> 
> Goes well with a dark suit. Your peers tremble at your dark powers and stay out of your way.


Sith Lord?


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Shaver said:


> My apologies. Try this link, choosing the option 'race IAT' https://implicit.harvard.edu/implicit/demo/selectatest.html
> 
> It is an on-line assessment to measure 'implicit social cognition - thoughts and feelings outside of conscious awareness and control'.


Great site. Thank you for the link. With respect to prejudice, I suspect the best anyone can do is to try to become aware of one's prejudices and then consciously attempt not to act on them.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

arkirshner said:


> Great site. Thank you for the link. With respect to prejudice, I suspect the best anyone can do is to try to become aware of one's prejudices and then consciously attempt not to act on them.


Amen to that arkirshner. :icon_smile:


----------



## Atlanta (Oct 21, 2012)

JBierly said:


> I think I have a fairly broad cultural experience - and I certainly have had a fairly intimate experience with Black culture particularly as a teenager and as a young adult. Accordingly my anecdotal experience has been that "some" black people definitely feel comfortable wearing certain types of clothing and jewelry that "most" white people would not feel comfortable wearing. I don't have a hard time dealing with that fact. I also understand that this is an Anglo-American clothing forum. The members here are not particularly interested in stronger colors, trendier cuts, zoot suits, etc... by in large they are interested in what ol' ****** is interested in wearing (particularly in the Trad Forum!).
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Jack


Jack - that is essentially what I wrote in my first post to the OP - that bracelets go beyond traditional - and I gave examples of groups that can dress with more flair and still carry it off. Then some on the board here got their boxers in a bind and were hellbent on finding offense where there was none, so the thread got sidetracked.

No need to create a strawman position for me around something I never said - I never claimed zoot suits were mainstream WASP attire. Not your fault per se, the same individuals on this board were quite creative in misconstruing. Typical suburban white guilt approach - overreacting with hypersensitivity, aka PC mindset. Witness your use of quotation marks around the words some and most. 

If I were to flip the arguing position back at you - then I'd go off on a tirade around exactly what you mean with "this is an Anglo-American clothing forum"... I think you see how easily that can be turned into something. Have a guess at what media would do with that statement, were a prominent Republican to say it.

Let's put this one to bed. Cheers.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> Jack - that is essentially what I wrote in my first post to the OP - that bracelets go beyond traditional - and I gave examples of groups that can dress with more flair and still carry it off. Then some on the board here got their boxers in a bind and were hellbent on finding offense where there was none, so the thread got sidetracked.
> 
> No need to create a strawman position for me around something I never said - I never claimed zoot suits were mainstream WASP attire. Not your fault per se, the same individuals on this board were quite creative in misconstruing. Typical suburban white guilt approach - overreacting with hypersensitivity, aka PC mindset. Witness your use of quotation marks around the words some and most.
> 
> ...


This is you putting the issue to bed? A better approach might be to stop repeating that you are right and everyone else is wrong.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

RogerP said:


> This is you putting the issue to bed? A better approach might be to stop repeating that you are right and everyone else is wrong.


Classic!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

RogerP said:


> This is you putting the issue to bed? A better approach might be to stop repeating that you are right and everyone else is wrong.


But that NEVER gets old!!

Oh, Is It Generally Acceptable For Men To Wear Bracelets?

No, it is not. Unless, of course, it also tells time!!


----------



## bjornkarger (Oct 8, 2012)

Bjorn said:


> But wouldn't it be too close to the batman belt?


I could actually get behind something like this: a utility-belt w/ all the dailywear staples (keyring, pocketknife, coin changer, cellphone clip, length of rope, plus zippable pocket for goodies and temporary items). I'm not sure about the felicities of marketing such item; as described, I doubt it would catch. But call it a waist bag? Then it becomes a sensation.This model, I think, could be the basis of a general-purpose belt like you say, holding, keys, waterbottle, etc, across all clothing-styles: https://www.opticsplanet.com/maxpedition-octa-versipack-octa-versipack-0455.html


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

bjornkarger said:


> I could actually get behind something like this: a utility-belt w/ all the dailywear staples (keyring, pocketknife, coin changer, cellphone clip, length of rope, plus zippable pocket for goodies and temporary items). I'm not sure about the felicities of marketing such item; as described, I doubt it would catch. But call it a waist bag? Then it becomes a sensation.This model, I think, could be the basis of a general-purpose belt like you say, holding, keys, waterbottle, etc, across all clothing-styles: https://www.opticsplanet.com/maxpedition-octa-versipack-octa-versipack-0455.html


Quite frankly, I'd rather kill myself than wear anything remotely like that 

Not even if Goruck made them and they were standard navy seal issue. Not even hiking.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

bmcphx said:


> *Is It Generally Acceptable For Men To Wear Bracelets?*


No, it is not generally acceptable for men to wear bracelets. Finis.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

^ Ne pas finis. It depends on what circles you're in. The surfing set from California and fashionable guys from Europe are going to have different opinions from your average Andylander. It also depends what it is worn with. Therefore, a consensus opinion cannot necessarily exist except in our own little corner of the internets.


----------



## Bernie Zack (Feb 10, 2010)

Here you go!!!:


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Ferrari President and Chairman Luca di Montezemolo


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Lapo Elkann


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

KJP

Who sells them


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

https://putthison.com/post/7495397606/i-recently-bought-a-leather-bracelet-from-a

So short answer is: if you are somewhat fashionable, even a bit, then yes.

If not, no.

I'm sure unfashionable gentlemen can find other fora


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Bjorn said:


> Ferrari President and Chairman Luca di Montezemolo


Ditch the bracelet, get a haircut, and button your collar!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Bjorn said:


> Lapo Elkann


This one needs a shave and a sailboat!!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Ditch the bracelet, get a haircut, and button your collar!!


I don't see anything wrong with his hair.



WouldaShoulda said:


> This one needs a shave and a sailboat!!


Okay, first part I'll agree with but... why sailboat?


----------



## AMProfessor (Sep 9, 2011)

Bjorn said:


> I'm sure unfashionable gentlemen can find other fora


Isn't "fashionable" a curse word here? Except....oh......I'm looking at the name of this forum.....


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

AMProfessor said:


> Isn't "fashionable" a curse word here? Except....oh......I'm looking at the name of this forum.....


 Sometimes the ideology of groups opposed to each other take a 180, and the names change. perhaps historians have a term for it. The party of Andrew Jackson has become the Republicans, while the party of Lincoln has becomes the Democrats. This forum primarily is about style, while Style Forum is primarily about fashion.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Jovan said:


> Okay, first part I'll agree with but... why sailboat?


Because sailing requires more skill, photographs better and is just overall classier and more traditional than powerboating.

I'm confident that my own sailboat ownership experience has nothing to do with the formation of my purely objective opinion!!


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

Jovan said:


> The surfing set from California and fashionable guys from Europe


That is almost a complete set of "men whose opinions should never be accepted for anything." And I wasn't attempting to reflect the "opinions [of the] average Andylander," whatever that might mean. I was simply stating a fact.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Titus_A said:


> That is almost a complete set of "men whose opinions should never be accepted for anything." And I wasn't attempting to reflect the "opinions [of the] average Andylander," whatever that might mean. I was simply stating a fact.


Now that's a rather stupid statement


----------



## AMProfessor (Sep 9, 2011)

Par for the course though.


----------



## Rick Blaine (Aug 26, 2012)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Because sailing requires more skill, photographs better and is just overall classier and more traditional than powerboating.


Agreed. However, powerboats tend to attract more of the opposite gender in my age group. I don't know why and I quite don't care. :cool2:

I am in the minority here with bracelet issue. Don't wear one and never will just because it's not my style. But I am not opposed to a touch individualization if one likes to introduce little bit of fashion trend in their daily wear.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Titus_A said:


> That is almost a complete set of "men whose opinions should never be accepted for anything." And I wasn't attempting to reflect the "opinions [of the] average Andylander," whatever that might mean. I was simply stating a fact.


All I was trying to say is that it isn't as general an opinion as you say it is. You should have said "consensus with men whose opinion is worth something".


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Ditch the bracelet, get a haircut, and button your collar!!


And stop slouching. Across the board, not a very compelling case for bracelet wear.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Rick Blaine said:


> Agreed. However, powerboats tend to attract more of the opposite gender in my age group. I don't know why and I quite don't care. :cool2:


If fake boobs and high heels are your thing, knock yourself out!!


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Ditch the bracelet, get a haircut, and button your collar!!


But first he should get some sleep. The 1000 yard stare is a little unsettling...


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

He looks as though he has just heard a VERY unimpressive pitch, perhaps for a new product line, and is deciding how best to fire all the people involved.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

CuffDaddy said:


> He looks as though he has just heard a VERY unimpressive pitch, perhaps for a new product line, and is deciding how best to fire all the people involved.


He looks as though he just heard Ferrari has renewed Felipe Massa to a long term contract, and is deciding how best to fire all the people involved.


----------

